# Japanese Bus-Train



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

It appears the Japanese are in the final phases of developing a dual-mode bus-train. Imagine if this really worked, do you think it would be something which would just be a novelty or have real effects around the world?

http://faculty.washington.edu/jbs/itrans/japanese_dualmode.htm


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

why would u need that


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

It could be possible for the railways with the grade/level crossings, but not for the railways where the rails and the roads are seperated built, especially for the newer railways. It may be possible for those railways within the medium to low develop countries.

PS: my 1200th post!


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Esentially a high-railer, no?

I susppose there really is no reason you couldn't do that to a bus right now - certainly we do it with work vehicles (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hy-rail). But I think there would be several issues, not the leat of which is buses mixing with heavier trains.


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

Not a very new idea, and also not a succesfull one:








www.railfaneurope.net, pic by Alex Strueder


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

In the USA, the acronym "DMV" carries a very negative connotation


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

The idea indeed is old one, and it seems former Japan National Railway also tested it in 1962. Apparently, it wasn't very successful.










I guess the difference this time is, JR Hokkaido made the car slightly more practical - by making the change between two modes nearly automatic.










The vehicle perhaps can be useful in a place like Hokkaido, where the sparse railway network is often far away from towns/villages.
I hope they also work on its design a bit more, though.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

cool


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

How weird!


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

FML said:


> I guess the difference this time is, JR Hokkaido made the car slightly more practical - by making the change between two modes nearly automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dual-mode vehicle is the best and easy solution for expanding the current railway network. (no need to construct heavy rail any more)
Amazingly, it takes only 10 seconds for JR's dual mode vehicle to convert the train into the bus!


----------

